# Help needed with International B275



## franceco (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, sorry my first posting is cry for help.

I've had an IH B275 diesel circa 1960 (although the engine may be a B414) for about 8 years and the engine has never missed a beat - until today.

First thing I noticed was a couple of blips on the engine speed as it briefly revved up when cutting grass without me touching the the throttle. I knew the fuel was low but there seemed enough in tank so I restarted. The erratic engine speed continued more frequently and I noticed that when in neutral opening the throttle it didn't make full revs so I closed the throttle and it just died - no idle.

I added fuel but no change and wouldn't start.

Just in case the fuel supply had been interrupted I went through the bleeding sequence in the manual but noted that nothing came out of the upper bleed valve on the injector pump but plenty on the lower one. Although some fuel is reaching the injectors its nowhere near high enough pressure. 

From looking at the manual it has the mechanical regulator.

Any suggestions where I go next to troubleshoot?

David

_Good news, problem sorted. 

Going low on fuel drew some crud in the tank to partly block the outlet and/or the fuel tap. Only enough fuel to run badly and the injector pump was drawing air from somewhere to compensate. Cleared with airline and after re-bleeding all tickety boo now. Just need to strip and clean tank and rest of system when I've got some time._


----------

